# New Spec V - Treescape



## FizzyShellfish (Dec 19, 2015)

Looks great. I just started a Spec V yesterday.

I'm not a fan of moss or bettas, but it's just an opinion. Cycling mine now and will eventually have 5 harlequin rasboras, or 7 mini danio swordtails.

What's that giant brown leaf?


----------



## DanPlanted (Jun 15, 2015)

I wish my spec looked like this...


----------



## TropicalAquarist (Jun 9, 2015)

Wow amazing tank!!!!

@Fizzy, what are danio swordtails?

Also that looks like an Indian almond leave, which has special tannins and infrusoria , shrimp love it!


----------



## FizzyShellfish (Dec 19, 2015)

Swordtail Danios. Allegedly very hardy (though one died on day 3), very small.


----------



## JennieEilerts (Dec 1, 2015)

I love those little danios! I had a small school of them in my community tank and they are FAST.


----------



## ShukiAi (Jan 20, 2015)

Wow, your tank is stunning! *__*


----------



## Jillysue (Apr 23, 2016)

What are the plants that you have attached to your branch?


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

update?


----------



## Becky (Apr 24, 2018)

Beautiful. This is my inspiration for the tank I'm going to be setting up. I'm a total newbie. How big is this tank?


----------



## cbachmann (Aug 6, 2013)

Becky said:


> Beautiful. This is my inspiration for the tank I'm going to be setting up. I'm a total newbie. How big is this tank?


The spec V is five gallons (the v standing for 5).


----------



## Science Seuss (Mar 10, 2017)

Very cool. I don't think the stock light is too bad... we'll see.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

